
CHiP smart oven bakes perfect cookies in under 10 minutes - bishnu
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1503077171/chip-smart-cookie-ovenfresh-cookies-in-under-10-mi
======
xkcd-sucks
It's a great deal!

Cheapest "CHiP" cookies (12 months * 'classic'): $0.88/cookie

Premade Nestle chocolate chip cookie dough: $0.11/cookie

Frozen homemade cookie dough, ingredients cost fudged up x2: $0.08/cookie

But, the true cost of homemade dough is much higher: We're well-paid unicorn
startup employees, so the value of our time brings up the cost to like $1.44
per cookie.

And buying premade cookie dough from Walmart lowers our earning potential
inordinately, because it's trashy and trashy people don't get hired by unicorn
startups.

Finally, the CHiP Oven won't become another useless kitchen appliance that
takes up space, because with slight modifications we can also use it for
making tortilla espanolas and reflowing PCBs.

~~~
DrScump
Annie's organic pre-cut cookie dough for 12 chocolate chip cookies: $1.49 at
Grocery Outlet!

------
timdavila
A standalone appliance that can only bake 4 cookies at a time. And they claim
to be environmentally friendly. I am really failing to understand the use
case.

~~~
striking
If I could hazard a guess, I'd say it caters towards people who like the taste
of fresh-baked cookies, without the hassle of having to prepare your own
dough.

Plus, home baked cookies don't last for more than a couple days, so to make a
big batch would be wasteful if you live with only one or two people.

Personally, I agree that buying a 4-cookie oven is a silly conceit, especially
when you have have an oven in your own house. I might buy their dough, though.
I'm fairly lazy and don't want to come up with a recipe...

